# How do I check swap file size?



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

How do I check to see what my current swap file size is?


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

Try this. :up: Make sure you look in the links that are in there. I found it very helpful and will come in handy for me when my 400GB Seagate arrives this week.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I did an mfsadd to add a 320gb to my HR10-250, and I'm trying to decide if I need to redo to update swap file.

I think I'm just going to let it ride, I have a backup and I'm willing to gamble that I won't have any problems I guess.


----------



## sjmaye (Aug 28, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> I did an mfsadd to add a 320gb to my HR10-250, and I'm trying to decide if I need to redo to update swap file.
> 
> I think I'm just going to let it ride, I have a backup and I'm willing to gamble that I won't have any problems I guess.


I am sure the "mfsadd" command is a linux command, but could you point me to somewhere it demonstrates just how to use it?


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

vertigo235 said:


> How do I check to see what my current swap file size is?


I just upgraded from 40 to 400GB and used 400mb for swap size, then used tpip. I didn't have a chance to check that tpip worked per JamieP's instructions but I did look in TWP under info and saw 400mb listed for "Active Cache". Is this the swap file?


----------



## rbreding (Dec 12, 2004)

If you are looking in TWP look for the line that says "SwapTotal".

If connecting via telnet, use "free" to see your swapfile statistics.


----------



## rbreding (Dec 12, 2004)

sjmaye said:


> I am sure the "mfsadd" command is a linux command, but could you point me to somewhere it demonstrates just how to use it?


Um....click back one level and you will be here.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

rbreding said:


> If you are looking in TWP look for the line that says "SwapTotal".
> 
> If connecting via telnet, use "free" to see your swapfile statistics.


Well, evidently I didn't do the swap or tpip correctly. I'm showing 0 MB swap. I thought all was OK because after I ran tpip it reported 400 MiB swap size.

What can I do at this point to get the swap corrected. I used -s 400 in the mfs restore portion of the command. Can I telenet in and run tpip or something or do I have to pull the drive? If I have to pull the drive, what can I use to fix this?


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

SteelersFan said:


> Well, evidently I didn't do the swap or tpip correctly. I'm showing 0 MB swap. I thought all was OK because after I ran tpip it reported 400 MiB swap size.
> 
> What can I do at this point to get the swap corrected. I used -s 400 in the mfs restore portion of the command. Can I telenet in and run tpip or something or do I have to pull the drive? If I have to pull the drive, what can I use to fix this?


On a hacked tivo, telnet in and run mkswap. *mkswap -h* will give you usage information, but basically, I think you just want *mkswap /dev/hda8*.


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

JamieP said:


> On a hacked tivo, telnet in and run mkswap. *mkswap -h* will give you usage information, but basically, I think you just want *mkswap /dev/hda8*.


That did it! JamieP ROCKS!!! :up:

For completeness, I had to reboot the unit for the change to take affect. 

Thanks again!


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I think I'm just going to let it ride, it looks like hdtivo defaults to 131mb swap file, probably not enough, but if I get a GSOD it's probably time to yank the drives and do some diagnostics anyhow.


----------

